# I am looking for a German Chocolate Pie recipe



## stormydaze (Sep 2, 2004)

I lived in St. Louis, Missouri for many years, and we had a place called Tippin's Restaurant and Pie Pantry that offered a wonderful German Chocolate pie. Unfortunately, they have all closed down in the STL, MO area.
Does anyone know of this place, and if so, do you have a recipe similar to theirs? :chef:


----------



## keva (Sep 19, 2004)

I don't know the place you mention, but years and years ago there was a Betty Crocker Pie Shop in Burlington, Massachusetts that made the best pies ever.

They also had a German Chocolate Pie that was amazing and I've never found a recipe that reminds me of it. It's been quite a while but I do remember the top layer was very similar to the frosting on a traditional German chocolate cake. It may even have had some cream cheese in the filling.

Wish I could go back in time!


----------



## racrook (Nov 5, 2004)

They have several listed on a website called
allrecipes.com. I am not sure if they are like what you are looking for, but it looked like most of them had been rated high by other members there. You do not have to register to look up the recipes there. Hope that helps.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

I've never had it so I wouldn't know if the recipe would be similar, why don't you browse thru these?


----------

